# SDK in .NET?



## ultrajones (Oct 6, 2002)

Are there plans to release an HME SDK for the various .NET languages?

Regards,
Ultrajones


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

TiVo's shown no outward signs of moving this direction, far as I can tell. However, see this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=266450


----------



## ultrajones (Oct 6, 2002)

Well, a .NET SDK would be a quick way to get more developers interested in HME. I have been itching to create a Home Automation interface, but I don't know Java.


----------



## brunson (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd much rather see a pure python implementation of the API. .Net? Gag.


----------

